# Bernard of Clairvaux on Satan’s influence



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 6, 2021)

... In an unheard-of way you would distinguish yourself from others, you pry with insatiable curiosity, push yourself forward without respect, and would place your throne in heaven and make yourself the equal of the Most High. What strength are you depending on? On what course are you embarking? You fool! Will you think of the measure of your strength and think of the goal to which you are rushing and how you are going to get there. Answer plainly: does the Most High know what you are planning or does he not; and is he willing to let you do it, or not?

His knowledge is unclouded, his will is perfect in goodness: do you think he can be ignorant of your evil plots, or that he can approve of them? Or do you think he knows and opposes them but cannot stop them? I can hardly believe that even you could doubt the infinite knowledge, power and perfection of your Creator; unless, indeed, you think you needed no Creator. But indeed you did; you came from nothingness and exist entirely by his power. Such as you are he knew you and such as you are he made you.

How then can you expect God to consent to what he does not want done and can easily prevent? I wonder have we in you an instance of the common proverb: “Familiarity breeds contempt”? Perhaps indeed it was you who began it, for your like continue. Is your eye evil because he is good? If you draw your confidence from his very goodness, try to remember before whose eyes you flaunt your impudence, before whose might you display your rashness. ...

For more, see Bernard of Clairvaux on Satan’s impudence.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 6, 2021)

I changed the title of the blog post to Satan's impudence, which more accurately reflects the contents. That is one of the problems with having a backlog of posts. Sometimes you pick a title that is not the best but neglect to change it when you finally get around to publishing it.


----------

